# Da geht was!!!



## tobi (6. Dezember 2001)

Wow -  langsam füllt das schöne "Schwarzwald und Freiburg" Forum ja doch. Hab mir Anfangs schon Sorgen gemacht das ich umsonst für die Rubrik gekämpft hab - aber es scheint sich doch zu lohnen.

Auf das noch mehr Freiburger Mitglieder kommen.

P.S.: Da könnte man nächste Saison ja glatt mal ne Freiburger IBC Tour planen???


----------



## nobs (7. Dezember 2001)

Immer gern zu diensten, werde mir mühe geben immer etwas für die rubrig zu tun.
  
(P.S.: Da könnte man nächste Saison ja glatt mal ne Freiburger IBC Tour planen) wäre eine tolle sache so eine IBC tour Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und bringe sicher noch 4-5 Biker mit.
Gruß nobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (10. Dezember 2001)

Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an, und versuch auch noch ein bischen die Werbetrommel zu rühren.
Bei Touren bin ich auch dabei!! Im Winter etwas weniger, da ich dann skifahren "muß". Komm grad ausm Kaunertal: -10°C, Sonne, Pulverschnee, null Betrieb, um Gnade winselnde Oberschenkel   !!!

So denn, Grüßle, nils.


----------



## Arnogs (10. Dezember 2001)

Das ist jetzt mal ein guter Einfall!
Bugger und ich hatten für nächstes Jahr mal eine Schönberg-Challenge geplant. Die Abfahrt könnte dann über unseren selbst gebuddelten Snail-Trail ins Schneckental erfolgen! Wär doch auch was, oder!? Wer wissen will, wo der Trail (2 kleine, ne mittlere und ne riesen Rampe und diverse Anlieger) liegt, soll sich an Bugger oder mich wenden.


----------



## tobi (10. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Arnogs Hallo Bugger:

TRAILINFO Bitte!!!  Ach und am Schönberg kenn ich mich nicht aus - also gut erklären!!!!


----------



## Arnogs (11. Dezember 2001)

Ist nicht einfach zu erklären:

Wenn Du von Ebringen her auf der Straße zum Schönberg hochfährst, kommt auf der Paßhöhe rechts ein Parkplatz. An dem fährst Du vorbei und biegst nach 300-400 m rechts in den Wald ein. Ab da gehts ne ganze Zeit nur gerade aus. 2 Schranken müsssen passiert werden, dann kommt rechts mal ein Rastplatz mit nem Kreuz. Sofort nach diesem Kreuz stichst Du links in den Singletrail rein und fetzt immer geradeaus, bis Du wieder auf nen breiten Waldweg triffst(nicht der, der nach 100m schon den Weg kreuzt). An der nächsten Kreuzung fährst Du in den Weg, der halbrechts weggeht. Ab da befindest Du Dich auf unserem Snailtrail!!!
Die erste Rampe ist sau schlecht zu fahren, weil zu steil, aber die nächsten sind OK. Nicht vergessen: Du kreuzt 2x nen Waldweg. Beim letzten siehts so aus, als wär der Trail zu Ende, lass Dich davon nicht täuschen!

Falls das jetzt zu kompliziert war, kann ja jeder, der Bock drauf hat mal mit uns fahren gehen. Bei schönem Wetter geht am Sonntag sicher was. Wenn ich Ort und Zeit weiß, sag ich im Laufe der Woche hier  Bescheid


----------



## tobi (11. Dezember 2001)

Hmm.... dann werd ich wenn ich Zeit hab mal wieder auf den Schönberg biken gehen und euren Trail suchen!!!


----------



## Bugger (12. Dezember 2001)

Servus,
habe gerade von der geplanten IBC-tour gelesen und bin sofort dabei, denn wenn es um's biken geht, dann: nicht fragen, sondern einfach anmelden.
BIN IMMER DABEI!!!!
Wie alt seid ihr denn so? Bringe Euch Arnogs mit, aber nicht erschrecken wenn er einen Rock trägt, denn den trägt er nur, weil er ein kleines Mädchen ist. 
Gruss Bugger


----------



## Matz (13. Dezember 2001)

Coole sache das mit der tour. da wär ich auf jeden fall auch dabei. und den snail trail würd ich auch gern mal fahren. denn auf'm schönberg kenn ich nur den trail, wenn man vom turm zur wiese fährt (die mit den ganzen meßgeräten) und auf der höhe der wiese links in den wald abbiegt und sich dann durchwurschtelt bis zum kypfelsen. Hm, bin ziehmlich schlecht im beschreiben, aber vielleicht wißt ihr ja welchen ich meine.


----------



## Bugger (14. Dezember 2001)

Servus,
weiss nicht genau wo der Kypfelsen ist, aber dem Schönberg gibt es 1000 Trails. Kennst Du den Naturlehrpfad welcher von der Spitze nach St. Georgen geht, oder den Trail welcher nach Ebringen führt?
Wie wäre es mit 'ner Runde biken am Sonntag? Arnogs wäre auch dabei.
Gruss Bugger
P.S. Der Snailtrail liegt nicht direkt auf dem Schönberg, sondern ist eher schon auf dem Bellen (kleiner Berg bei Pfaffenweiler)


----------



## marc (16. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute,

das mit der IBC Tour find ich klasse.(Nimmt jemand denn ein Laptop mit so dass wir uns "erkennen" können?)   
Bin dabei...

@Matz- du meinst da den Schauinsland oder , du alter "Table-dancer" 

Wer fährt noch gern auf der BMX Bahn?
Macht heidenspass...  
marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (16. Dezember 2001)

Moin,

Ne IBC-Tour wär mal Klasse, nur sollte so langsam mal ein Termin ins Auge gefasst werden. Seid ihr Winterfest?
@marc: Ich glaub ein Bepper auf der Stirn wär auch ganz spaßig.

gespannt: nils.


----------



## nobs (16. Dezember 2001)

hi,

Nils hat recht einen Termin festlegen wäre mal wichtig sonst wird ein ewiges Gerede bleiben.
Ich fahre zwar immer nur Sonntags aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, somit fahre ich dann wenn alle fahren.
Bin gespannt, Ich bin der mit der Gasmake
gruß nobs


----------



## Bugger (17. Dezember 2001)

Servus,
endlich hat hier mal einer die Initiative ergriffen und damit diese nicht untergeht, will ich mal ein Datum bzw. einen Zeitraum vorschlagen. Also wie wäre es in der Ersten Woche 2002? Sonst wären auch generell Sa. oder So. gut. Fährt eigentlich jemand den Ultra-Bike mit?
Bis die Tage Bugger


----------



## nobs (17. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bugger _
> *Servus,
> endlich hat hier mal einer die Initiative ergriffen und damit diese nicht untergeht, will ich mal ein Datum bzw. einen Zeitraum vorschlagen. Also wie wäre es in der Ersten Woche 2002? Sonst wären auch generell Sa. oder So. gut. Fährt eigentlich jemand den Ultra-Bike mit?
> Bis die Tage Bugger  *



fahre schon mit aber nicht in der ersten woche 2002
gruß nobs


----------



## tobi (17. Dezember 2001)

In den ersten Wochen 2002?? Weiß nicht - ist so kalt und naß draußen!!! Und ich bin seit gut zwei Monaten kein MTB mehr gefahren *schande über mich* . Ich wär ja eher mal für nen richtig großes Treffen im Sommer. Vielleicht kommen noch einige andere.

Zwecks Ultra-Bike: Ich entscheid mich jetzt noch nicht. Mal schaun wie trainingsfaul ich diesmal bin. Aber die Fun-Strecke sollte drin sein!


----------



## Bugger (19. Dezember 2001)

Servus,
was muss ich da lesen: Dir ist zu kalt??? Hmmmm, dann musst Du Dir halt zu Weihnachten eine Wärmedecke schenken lassen und diese bringst Du dann mit. 
Was das biketreffen im Sommer angeht so ist dies ein richtig gute Idee. Arnogs und ich haben auch schon überlegt ein Treffen zu organisieren(mit Musik, Party und natürlich biken).
Also ihr lieben, meldet Euch wenn Ihr lust auf's biken habt.
Gruss Bugger
P.S. Remember: Keep on rollin'!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (19. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *In den ersten Wochen 2002?? Weiß nicht - ist so kalt und naß draußen!!! Und ich bin seit gut zwei Monaten kein MTB mehr gefahren *schande über mich* .
> 
> aber als Moderator muß man doch mit guten Beispiel vorrangehen
> ...


----------



## tobi (19. Dezember 2001)

@nobs
  Icj geh doch mit gutem Beispiel voran. Ich kann doch nicht verantworten das ihr nach der Tour mit Lungenentzündung, Erkältung oder sonstigem im Bett liegt. Oder ihr stürzt auf Glatteis!!! --> Dann heißt's wieder - der Moderator hat uns gezwungen zu fahren    

@bugger:
Das mit dem großen Treffen im Sommer seh ich genauso. Ich denke da werden sich noch viele andere ( nicht-Freiburger) finden die kommen werden. Das sollten wir in jedem Fall im Auge behalten!


So. Jetzt geh ich wieder in mein warmes Bett und zieh mir nen Bike-Videos rein. Das ist menthales Training!!!!


----------



## nils (20. Dezember 2001)

Tobi, du bist zu gut zu uns!
Aber wie die Jugend von heute nun mal so ist gehn wir trotzdem fahren!!
Schönberg oder so...


----------



## nobs (20. Dezember 2001)

Nun Nils lass mal unsern Moderator halt noch seinen Winterschlaf machen  vielleicht ist er dann im Frühjahr so ausgeschlafen das er uns alle in Grund und Boden fährt.
Aber sag heut hats geschneit echt geil bin schon ganz heiss auf eine Tour in der 52 . KW findet sich doch sicher noch ein Termin zum biken oder wie siehts bei dir aus lass mal was von dir hören
mail mal hier rein 
Gruß aus dem Weissen Walde
nobs


----------



## marc (20. Dezember 2001)

Hi ,
wer von Euch biket zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester?

Bin momentan auf der BMX Bahn unterwegs aber ne nette Tour wäre echt ok.

Wer ist dabei


marc


----------



## nils (21. Dezember 2001)

Bin bis am 28.12. bei der Verwandschaft und dann hängts vom Wetter ab.
Aber eigentlich wüßte ich nicht, warum nicht!?

nils


----------



## tobi (21. Dezember 2001)

Gääähhhnnn! Da erwache ich kurz aus meinem Winterschlaf  um mich hier zu äußern! Nobs hat recht - im Frühjahr werd ich euch alle versägen!!!!    (Ich glaub zwar noch nicht ganz dran - aber ... )

@ Marc : Wie ist den der Zustand der BMX-Bahn zur Zeit???


----------



## nils (21. Dezember 2001)

gefroren


----------



## nobs (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi Mark wie schon erwähnt habe ich ab 2. Weihnachtstag und in der Letzten Woche des Jahres prinzipiell Zeit aber Ich habe auch noch meinen kurzen + Mutter das heisst nicht immer aber immer öfter  melde dich wenns passt wenn möglich am vormittag je früher desto besser aber es sollte schon hell sein.
gruß nobs


----------



## marc (22. Dezember 2001)

Logo, aber das passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (22. Dezember 2001)

seit der eröffnung das längste Topik weiter so leut´s dann klappsts auch mit dem Nachbarn     
gruß nobs


----------



## marc (23. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute, wie siehts aus mit Biken ab dem 2.ten W-Tag? 
 

War heute auf dem Roßkopf.Top Schnee zum Schlittenfahren, aber zum Freeriden wars nicht so gut. Muß erst mal wieder neue
Bremsklötze für meine HS33 holen  

Mecki und Ich fahren Donnerstag/Freitag. Samstag auf jeden Fall.
Wer ist noch dabei? Kleines Vorabtreffen??? 

Schönes Weihnachtsfest wünscht Euch

marc


----------



## nobs (23. Dezember 2001)

Hi mark 
ich denke das hängt ein wenig vom Wetter ab wenns weiter Schneit könnt es sein das nicht so gut wird war heut auch bis zur Rosmarintanne oben aber war schon ziemlich rutschig bin von Gundelfingen hoch meine normale Strecke auf engen wegen war ganz schön anstrengend aber dank meiner Louise keine probleme beim Bremsen.
wenns wetter hält dann bin ich dabei muß nur noch meine überschuh umbauen so das sie auch wieder am Bein bleiben 
Gruß nobs und noch eine Schöne bescherung allen im Forum
  
bin bis 1. Weihnachtstag nicht am PC also kurze mitzeilung hinterlegen wie wann und wogruß nobs


----------



## Bugger (3. Januar 2002)

Servus,
bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und muß unbedingt biken!!!
Wer von Euch hat lust und Zeit?
Gruß Bugger


----------



## marc (6. Januar 2002)

@ tobi,

war gestern bissl springen.BAhn ist echt gut fahrbar. 

Bist du auch als dort?


marc


----------



## tobi (6. Januar 2002)

ich war mal ne zeitlang recht oft dort. Dann hat's mich mal tierisch auf die Fresse gelegt seit dem hab ich wieder ein wenig Respekt vor der Bahn  

werds aber mal wieder ausprobieren.


----------



## Janne4ever (6. Januar 2002)

Ich bin erst gerade aut die kategorie gestossen,
ist cool dass es hier auch leute aus FREIBURG gibt ,da kommt einem doch so die ein oder andere Beschreibung bekannt vor .
Rosskopf ist sozusagen mein HAUSBERG ich wohn zwei Minuten von da . Ja ja hier gibts schon paar schöne trails . 
An so ner IBC Freiburg tour wär ich durchaus auch mal interessiert, aber immoment liegt halt Schnee und es ist ein bissel kalt.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Ds Strecke in der nähe des Kraters wieder auf gebaut wurde oder wird !

Janne


----------



## marc (7. Januar 2002)

Dual meines Wissens nicht.War vor ca. 6 wochen das letzte Mal
dort.Aber coole Sprünge gibts inzwischen  

Wir (the fearfigthers) sind jeden Samstag unterwegs.Auch mal Sonntag...Sobald das Wetter bissl(kleinwenig)so2-3grad 
  besser wird schreib ich halt mal was hier hin wegen der IBC Tour.Man kann wer Lust hat sich ja mal vorab"inofiziell"(wie schreibt man das ??) treffen.Denke daß Samstag den meisten recht ist.(Außer Nobs ) Da musser durch   


Man sieht sich....


marc

PS: der Anhang ist für den hier im Forum der mit dem Helm tragen Pobleme hat...


----------



## nobs (7. Januar 2002)

Was soll´s 
werde mir dann halt mal einen Sitter für Samstag bestellen müßen und dann kanns losgehen oder eher losfahren 


> Rosskopf ist sozusagen mein HAUSBERG ich wohn zwei Minuten von da


aber Sag mal Janne4ever wo wohnst denn du nur 2 minuten vom Rosskopf, das muß ja mitten in der Pampa sein und wennde da jeden Tag hoch und runter musst (weil de ja da wohnst) bisste bestimmt brutal fit     
nun ja wenn wir alle uns kräftig ins Zeug legen könnten wir vielleicht ein Stück mithalten 
so long und bis zur nächsten IBC Tour 
Gruß nobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AJ28 (8. Januar 2002)

Hi Leutges,
wann und wo findet jetzt eigentlich ein Treffen statt?
Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass ich soetwas in diese Richtung gelesen habe. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik oder so sein. Ich hätte einfach auch nur Interesse an ner netten Biketour mit gleichgesinnten.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das klappen würde.


----------



## marc (8. Januar 2002)

ich schreib dann mal was wegen der Tour. Ich denke nicht daß die meisten mit dem Wetter einverstanden sind, bissl wärmer wär schon besser oder? 
Mecki und Ich sind am Samstag ab 1 Uhr wieder auf der BMX Bahn.Wer Lust hat kann ja mal vorbeischauen.(Techniktraining hat noch niemandem geschadet... )

Die Tour, oder zumindest ein Anfang, würde Ende Januar(je nach Schnee) auch gut passen. Was denkt Ihr??? 

(Es gibt echt nix besseres für das Bikegefühl als auf der BMX Bahn rumzuheizen...kann ich echt jedem empfehlen  

Ansonsten...

Man sieht sich

marc


----------



## nobs (8. Januar 2002)

> (Es gibt echt nix besseres für das Bikegefühl als auf der BMX Bahn rumzuheizen...kann ich echt jedem empfehlen



Nun sag mal wo die Bahn ist Interssiert mich schon lang mal und schauen kostet nix also würde ich mir gerne mal die BMX anschauen eventuell ja auch mal für ein kleines kennenlernen 

Zum thema IBC Tour ist sicher eine Wärmere Jahreszeit der bessere Deal und mit mehr Teilnehmern zu rechnen da einfach mehr leute im Trinig sind wie in der Winterzeit mal Ehrlich wer ist denn so Blöd und fährt in dieser kälte  und bei Schnee 
also ich melde mich mal 
gruß nobs


----------



## tobi (9. Januar 2002)

> Zum thema IBC Tour ist sicher eine Wärmere Jahreszeit der bessere Deal und mit mehr Teilnehmern zu rechnen da einfach mehr leute im Trinig sind wie in der Winterzeit mal Ehrlich wer ist denn so Blöd und fährt in dieser kälte



... meine Worte. War in den letzten drei Monaten vielleicht vier mal fahren!  


@AJ28: Konkreten Termin für eine Tour wurde hier noch nicht ausgemacht. Wir kamen nur mal auf die Idee das wir sowas machen könnten!

@marc: Wenn ich Zeit und lust hab komm ich vielleicht noch vorbei. Denks aber eher weniger da ich auch erstmal mein Radl richten müsste!

.. so jetzt geh ich schlafen


----------



## AJ28 (9. Januar 2002)

Das mit der Tour ist OK. Mir ist es auch lieber, wenn es etwas würmer äääh wärmer ist.

Aber verratet doch mal wo genau die BMX-Bahn ist.  Bitte bitte.


----------



## Janne4ever (9. Januar 2002)

@nobs:ich wohn natürlich nicht mitten im Wald zwei MINUTEN vom Turm entfernt, ich meinete eigentlich eher von unten vom Ochsenspielplats (Jugendherberge) so zwei Minuten. Also ich wohn so bei den Sportanlagen (FT) in der nähe. Bin also kein Waldschrad oder Hinterwäldlerund so super fit bin ich auch nicht, bin auch schn so zwei Monate nicht mehr gefahren aber den Berg komm ich hoch .
Und wenn ich meine neues Bike habe ( ein Ghost Dual ) dann komm ich bald mal auf die Bmxbahn ein bissel Test und üben (so in zwei bis drei Wochen). 
Bist so ziemlich jeden Samstag da zur Zeit ?
Gehst du da so richtig ab auf der Bahn, springst Du den Double und den Table oder siehts bei Dir aus .
Ich bin noch nicht so der Creck, bin auch nicht so oft da, aber wenn ich mein Bike hab dann werd ich schon öfter mal gehn .

@AJ28: Dia Bahn ist bei der Gaskugel, in einem grossen Park da ist auch ein Sportverein, gehört glaub ich zu Hasslach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (9. Januar 2002)

Die BMX Bahn ist auf dem Dietenbachgelände in Freiburg. Dort ist auch der Sportplatz des VFR Haslach. Vielleicht kennst du auch den kleinen See oder das ADAC Gebäude.


Was mein Fahrkönnen angeht. Ne zeitlang bin ich gut über den Table gekommen. Dann lange nicht mehr gefahren - jetzt heb ich nicht mal mehr ab!

@Janne4ever : Wenn das so ist wohn ich nur 1 Minute vom Rosskopf entfernt. Wohne nämlich in der nähe vom SWR und bin sofort auf dem schönen Serpentinen Trail den ihr bestimmt kennt. Und schreib dann mal bitte wie den Ghost Dual so ist. Hatte ich  mir auch schon mal überlegt, mich schreckt nur die Marke ein wenig ab.


----------



## marc (9. Januar 2002)

...also bis auf den großen Double ist der Rest am schönsten wenn man fliegt  

Ich den ke dafür daß ich nen Freerider mit 50er Rahmen lässt es sich ansehen was ich mache.Aber auch der Rest im Park ist nicht schlecht.
Mauern,Bänke,Halfpipe und wo man sonst noch so hopsen kann   

Bis Samstag.

Marc

Ps: macht echt saulaune und isch gar net kalt. Nach der 2ten Runde läuft der Saft...


----------



## tobi (9. Januar 2002)

naja, bei mir sah es mal so aus (und das war schon schlecht)


----------



## Janne4ever (9. Januar 2002)

Also die Swr Serpentienen find ich ganz geil, viele Kurven und zwischen drinen auch ganz Spassig könnten aber ruhug noch ein bissel länger sein .
@tobien Rahmen werd ich wahrscheinlich noch dies Woche bestellen und dann ist er hoffentlich wirklich innerhalb von einer Woche da .BistDu den schon mal richtig gefahren, ich bin in bissher nur mal kurz auf der Strasse gefahren . Man hört doch von vielen das der steile Steuerwinkel so scheise sein soll obwohl sie Ihn alle noch nicht selber gefahren sind .
WARUM HAST Du dich doch gegen den Rahmen entschieden nur wegen der Marke, also ich mier den mal angeschaut und sah eigentkich von der Verarbeitung ganz ok aus.


----------



## tobi (9. Januar 2002)

Gefahren bin ich den Rahmen noch nicht. Hab mich nur mal nach günsigen Dual-Rahmen umgesehen. Und wegen der Marke mein ich nur, wenn ich nen Rahmen von z.Bsp. Nicolai kauf weiß ich das da die Geometrie und alles stimmt. Aber bin grad überlegen ob ich den Dual-Rahmen von Cube holen soll. Da weiß ich auch nicht wie er ist


----------



## Janne4ever (9. Januar 2002)

Meinst Du den goldenen, den find ich nicht so besonders hübsch aber Geschakssache.
Nicolai ist schon klar, die sind schon geil, aber halt leider auch viel zu teuer und ob mans wirklich braucht? Ich sicher nicht


----------



## Arnogs (11. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute!

Bin endlich auch mal wieder online. Ich hätte da nen Vorschlag zu machen: Wie wärs, wenn wir im Juni/Juli mal unser eigenes kleines Bike-Festival veranstalten? Die Sache müsste man halt längerfristig, bzw. jetzt schon planen, da bei kurzfristigen Sache 2 Drittel der Leute eh wieder abspringt. Bugger und ich träumen schon lange mal von so ner Sache. Man bräuchte nur noch ne gescheite Location und Leute, die bereit sind, das mit uns in die Hand zu nehmen.
Da wir schon beim Bike-Festival sind: Fährt jemand von Euch dieses Jahr vom 2. bis 5. Mai nach Riva? Also ich gehe definitiv, Bugger denke ich auch.


----------



## Bugger (11. Januar 2002)

Servus,
waaaaas? Ich gehe doch nicht mit Dir nach Riva, denn das Festival ist nur wieder ein Vorwand um mich zu bespringen.
Hey Jungs, wenn Ihr von Touren schreibt, um welche  Art handelt es sich da? Hoffe doch um richtig knackige uphills und spassige downhills. Werde vielleicht mal am Samstag an der BMX-Bahn vorbeischauen. Leider wird dies nur mit dem Rennrad sein, denn mein bike ist kaputt. Hab dort früher auch Techniktraining gemacht. Seid Ihr denn schon gestürzt? Jeden den ich kenne hat es dort mal zerlegt. Also bis die Tage
Bugger


----------



## marc (11. Januar 2002)

Logo sind die Touren klasse. Normal berauf und dann brennt die Luft 

Keine Raser eher die technische Sorte wo einem auch  mal der Arsch auf Grundeis geht  

Morgen ab 1 Uhr auf der Bahn(außer die Welt geht vorher unter )
Gestürzt beim Springen bin ich bisher (zum Glück) noch nie.Mich schmeissts immer nur von der Parkbank wenn ich hochspringe  

Also man sieht sich.

Go F.E.T.T !!! 

Marc


----------

